# Frost Advisory



## Johnskiismore (Aug 31, 2009)

Northern New Hampshire, parts of New York, and many parts of Maine are in a Frost Advisory tonight.... less than two months to lift serviced skiing!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 31, 2009)

Booya!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2009)

Right on schedule!  Out with August, in with Frost advisories!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 31, 2009)

Cha-ching!!!


----------



## Terry (Sep 1, 2009)

No frost here this morning but close- 34 degrees! It won't be long now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 1, 2009)

56 here this morning....long way to go


----------



## KingM (Sep 1, 2009)

Could it hold off for a couple of weeks so some of my tomatoes can ripen first? 

Actually, I'd like to see some good weather through Columbus Day for the sake of foliage and all that. Once we're past Columbus Day, all bets are off.


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Right on schedule!  Out with August, in with Frost advisories!!


That's what I hope...seemed like we had an extended summer the last few years.  Before I got hooked on skiing, autumn was my favorite season in New England.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2009)

KingM said:


> Could it hold off for a couple of weeks so some of my tomatoes can ripen first?



If you pick them and put them by a window sill in the sun they'll still ripen.

Love the long sleeve and shorts weather.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Love the long sleeve and shorts weather.


Yeah!!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 1, 2009)

Mid-thirties this morning, no humidity, love it!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> 56 here this morning....long way to go



high 40s up in Blairstown..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

47 was the lowest number I saw on the thermometer this AM as I was driving my son to preschool   Actually contemplated for a minute putting the long sleeve under armour shirt in my gym bag to wear under my usual mountain biking shirts for this evening RAW!


----------



## billski (Sep 4, 2009)

Who's blowin' snow ???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2009)

billski said:


> Who's blowin' snow ???



Killington is in 50something days..temperatures permitting..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 5, 2009)

Frost Warning in Northern Maine tonight with advisories in the surrounding areas!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 15, 2009)

Advisory is back for northern Maine!


----------



## billski (Sep 16, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Advisory is back for northern Maine!


'bout time!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2009)

Freeze warning for northern Maine!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Freeze warning for northern Maine!



I feel all warm and fuzzy when those warnings are issued!


----------



## billski (Sep 19, 2009)

Frost?  It's a FREEZE WARNING,  a definite tonight up north!  Keep telling yourself, first snowflakes fly end of sept. at altitude! 

CLEAR SKIES AND LIGHT WINDS WILL ALLOW TEMPERATURES TO FALL INTO
THE 28 TO 34 DEGREE RANGE ACROSS MUCH OF THE WARNING AREA BY EARLY
SUNDAY MORNING.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A FREEZE WARNING IS ISSUED WHEN FREEZING TEMPERATURES ARE
FORECASTED TO THREATEN OUTDOOR PLANTS. THOSE WITH AGRICULTURAL
INTERESTS IN THE WARNED AREA ARE ADVISED TO HARVEST OR PROTECT
TENDER VEGETATION. ALSO...POT  :blink: PLANTS NORMALLY LEFT OUTDOORS
SHOULD BE COVERED OR BROUGHT INDOORS.


Funny, I was reading last springs posts when we were bitching about temps rising into the 40s.  Now we're excited about temps in the 40s.  I love being on the good side of the curve!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 19, 2009)

There is a frost advisory here in NWNJ tonight with a low of 33 forecast on the weather channel.:-D


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 20, 2009)

FWIW,  it's 37° right now here in Plymouth, VT.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2009)

Big time frost here in Ashland! About to head out with the pup let her get her friskies out!


----------



## sLoPeS (Sep 20, 2009)

good solid frost in Killington.......next up.........FIRST SNOWFALL!


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 20, 2009)

Its 36 here in Hyde park right now!


----------

